# Links > Tutorials >  Νεκρανάσταση μαθητικού υπολογιστή με πρόβλημα στον αρχικό τομέα του δίσκου

## tk2

Χρειάστηκε πρόσφατα να επαναφέρω στη ζωή (είναι και του Λαζάρου σήμερα) έναν μαθητικό φορητό υπολογιστή στον οποίο είχε εγκατασταθεί κάποιο κακόβουλο πρόγραμμα που δεν του επέτρεπε να ξεκινήσει κανονικά.

Γράφω εδώ τη διαδικασία μήπως βοηθήσει κανέναν άλλο στο μέλλον.

Ο υπολογιστής, στον οποίο έχουν εγκατασταθεί δύο λειτουργικά (1: edubuntu, 2:windows xp home), αδυνατούσε να ξεκινήσει γιατί κάποιο κακόβουλο πρόγραμμα στην κατάτμηση 2 είχε πειράξει τον αρχικό τομέα του δίσκου που περιέχει την πληροφορία για τις κατατμήσεις και τον κώδικα εκκίνησης.

Μην έχοντας πρόχειρα διαθέσιμο εξωτερικό δίσκο ή οδηγό CD ή ραβδάκι μνήμης USB με εγκατεστημένο κάποια διανομή λίνουξ για επιδιόρθωση τέτοιων βλαβών, αναγκάστηκα να εκκινήσω το μηχάνημα μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου PXE (το οποίο σερβίρει έναν πυρήνα και αρχικό σύστημα αρχείων στο εκκινούμενο μηχάνημα από διπλανό μηχάνημα μέσω της θύρας ethernet).

Βήματα:

Εκκίνηση ενός διπλανού υπολογιστή (servicehost) με ένα liveCD του λειτουργικού systemrescuecd (έκδοση 0.3.6, διατίθεται από το http://www.sysresccd.org/) και σύνδεση αυτού με τον άρρωστο φορητό (netbook) μέσω ethernet.

Απόδοση της διεύθυνσης 192.168.1.5 στη θύρα ethernet του servicehost και εκκίνηση του εξυπηρετητή της υπηρεσίας PXE:


```
  servicehost# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5; /etc/init.d/pxebootsrv start
```

Επανεκκίνηση του netbook, πάτημα του F12 για επιλογή ως μέσου εκκίνησης του δικτύου ethernet μέσω πρωτοκόλλου PXE.

Με αυτή τη διαδικασία ο άρρωστος φορητός θα δεχθεί μέσω της θύρας ethernet ένα αντίγραφο του λειτουργικού που τρέχει ο servicehost και θα ξεκινήσει παρουσιάζοντας το μενού επιλογής λειτουργικού (ίδιο με αυτό που εμφάνισε και ο servicehost στην αρχή της λειτουργίας του). Με τα βελάκια επιλέγεται η χρήση του λειτουργικού με αποθήκευση όλων των αρχείων στη μνήμη (παράμετρος docache), έναρξη σε παραθυρικό περιβάλλον (παράμετρος dostartx) και μέγιστη ανάλυση οθόνης 800x600 (παράμετρος video=800x600). Το άρρωστο μηχάνημα μετά από 1-2 λεπτά είναι έτοιμο για αυτόνομη χρήση και τις όποιες επιδιορθωτικές επεμβάσεις μας.


Τι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα:

Ανίχνευση σφαλμάτων και διόρθωση πίνακα κατατμήσεων του δίσκου σε γραφικό περιβλαλλον (με gparted).

Επαναδημιουργία του αρχικού τομέα (εκκίνησης) του δίσκου του (με grub-install).

Ανάρτηση των κατατμήσεων του δίσκου του φορητού.

Διαγραφή προβληματικού αρχείου/ων από την άρρωστη κατάτμηση.

Μεταφορά αρχείων/καταλόγων της άρρωστης κατάτμησης σε άλλο μηχάνημα του δικτύου μέσω FTP ή με εκκίνηση του εξυπηρετητή SMB (samba) στο netbook.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η μετονομασία του κακόβουλου προγράμματος και η επαναδημιουργία του αρχικού τομέα του δίσκου ήταν αρκετά για να έχει ο μαθητής ξανά το φορητό του διαθέσιμο. Ακολούθησαν συστάσεις για παντελή αποφυγή χρήσης του διαδικτύου μέσω του ανασφαλούς λειτουργικού στη δεύτερη κατάτμηση...

----------

